# Golf r swap



## djb1993 (Aug 14, 2016)

So I was wondering if it would be possible to swap a golf r motor and drive train into a mk1 vw caddy

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## djb1993 (Aug 14, 2016)

And if so what would it involve?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielSL (Feb 9, 2016)

With VW, anything is possible. My local performance shop has two wild projects, as in house proof of what they do, and can do.

Completed; Cabby/Caddy hybrid. Front half of a Mk.1 Cabriolet, grafted on the rear end of a Caddy. Powered by a Mk. 4 GTi 1.8T and its 5 speed.

Currently under production; Mk.1 Cabriolet body being grafted over Mk.1 Audi TT entire chassis. 3.2 V6 Quattro car.

They have also done many Mk.4-Mk.6 conversions into Mk.1 bodies.

So a Mk. 7 into a Mk.1 would not be too difficult.

If you search on Vortex, for Leons Rallycross build (user: Dynatorch); he grafted a Mk. 2 GTi front end onto a Caddy rear end, and then did a full tube frame rear suspension and frame.

Time, Skill, and Money. You can get away with any two.


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Anything can be done just deoends on how much work your willing to put in and how deep your pockets are. That would be a fun swap once it was said and done:beer:


----------

